# Just had Deviated Septum fixed!!



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

1. Better breathing
2. Being able to sleep
3. less panic attacks and to actually relax
4. Voice may change
5. need GREAT breathing for my profession

I am so HAPPY!!!

:boogie :boogie :clap :clap :clap

HUGE step to conquering my SA for GOOD.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Update : I had my surgery on tuesday and today is sunday. I already feel fully shifted! I feel like a normal person!! I can hold a conversation without losing my breath and locking up. I really feel when I am fully healed, and my swelling is done, this will have solved a lot of SA problems I had! I HIGHLY recommend you guys with SA to go to a ENT and check your tonsils and septum to see if your airways are blocked. Breathing is VERY important in life. I had breathing problems throughout my whole life which i think caused all my SA habits. So please, keep on trying to better yourself and BEAT SA!!!! You can do it guys!


----------



## liwkor (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
after almost a year, did your problems disappeared for good?
I will have septoplasty soon and I'm still thinking is this real cause of SA problems...

Thanks!


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

liwkor said:


> Hi,
> after almost a year, did your problems disappeared for good?
> I will have septoplasty soon and I'm still thinking is this real cause of SA problems...
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry for the super late response, but yes! I have made huge strides I never thought I would along with the realization that I am still an introvert at heart even if I don't have as much breathing problems. Hope yours went well!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

marcv2013 said:


> Sorry for the super late response, but yes! I have made huge strides I never thought I would along with the realization that I am still an introvert at heart even if I don't have as much breathing problems. Hope yours went well!


Made any progress? Id like to find out how to relax when i have nothing to do, i kept thinking about the next challenge


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2016)

This is really encouraging :smile2: I'm planning to have septoplasty done this year. I wasn't even considering how that would help me with social anxiety, but this thread gave me more hope. Thanks!


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> Made any progress? Id like to find out how to relax when i have nothing to do, i kept thinking about the next challenge


Huge progress! Life has just gotten a lot clearer and I'm more relaxed instead of being in a constant state of anxiety like I used to be.



Nimander said:


> This is really encouraging :smile2: I'm planning to have septoplasty done this year. I wasn't even considering how that would help me with social anxiety, but this thread gave me more hope. Thanks!


I'm happy you discovered this then! I think breathing is a huge key to be happier and comfortable in life so anything I can do to improve it, I will fight tooth and nail to get it done. Please let me know how it goes!


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

marcv2013 said:


> *Update : I had my surgery on tuesday and today is sunday. I already feel fully shifted! I feel like a normal person!! I can hold a conversation without losing my breath and locking up. I really feel when I am fully healed, and my swelling is done, this will have solved a lot of SA problems I had! I HIGHLY recommend you guys with SA to go to a ENT and check your tonsils and septum to see if your airways are blocked. Breathing is VERY important in life. I had breathing problems throughout my whole life which i think caused all my SA habits. So please, keep on trying to better yourself and BEAT SA!!!! You can do it guys!


what made you get it checked? was it only the breathing?

i once read most people have a deviated septum but don't know they have it. not sure what causes it? i'm only 23 but i considered having it a year ago. i breathe through my nose, not mouth, (when i'm awake at least...), but when i focus on it i feel like i can't get in as much air as i would like to. idk if it is only in my head, b/c it's not so bad that i would have to breathe through my mouth.

what is it about the tonsils that can cause breathing problem?


----------

